# Bootcamp Windows Installation



## ekg (Jan 24, 2011)

I am in the process of installing Windows XP Home Edition. Well actually I have already installed it on my MAC OS. I printed and followed the bootcamp guide to a "T"> I a at the point where the guide says to insert the MAC installation disk to do something with the bootcamp drivers. However, I can't get the Windows disk to eject. Could it be that the Windows is not reading my MAC keyboard when I hit the eject button? I have tried to restart the computer but Windows is the opening screen. I know I did the partitioning correctly if the guide is correct. All my business is located in the MAC partition. HELP!!!
Please advise me as to what to do!!!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So in windows if you open My Computer and right-click on DVD icon and select Eject from pop-up menu it doesn't eject?

You can also hold down the left mouse button when you reboot the Mac and that will also eject and DVDs/CDs.


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

ekg said:


> I am in the process of installing Windows XP Home Edition. Well actually I have already installed it on my MAC OS. I printed and followed the bootcamp guide to a "T"> I a at the point where the guide says to insert the MAC installation disk to do something with the bootcamp drivers. However, I can't get the Windows disk to eject. Could it be that the Windows is not reading my MAC keyboard when I hit the eject button? I have tried to restart the computer but Windows is the opening screen. I know I did the partitioning correctly if the guide is correct. All my business is located in the MAC partition. HELP!!!
> Please advise me as to what to do!!!
> Thanks so much!


Try holding down the option key at the boot time. and try to select the mac partition to boot

247techie


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

If that doesn't work check out this link


----------

